# CPU/Mainboard/RAM Upgrade



## Dragnir (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen in die Runde, ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen zu meinem geplanten Upgrade:
zur Zeit verbaut:

i5-4570
ASRock H87 Pro4
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Kühler
Gigabyte Radeon R9 Fury, WindForce 3X, 4096 MB HBM
Win 10 auf 120GB SSD, Rest auf 1TB HDD

Geplant habe ich folgendes:
Ryzen 1700X
passendes MB, wenn möglich geeignet für Übertaktung (Asus Prime B350M-A AMD B350 So.AM4 ?)
16 GB 3200 RAM (?) 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit)

Der Arctic Freezer sollte auch auf AM4 passen soweit ich das in den Spezifikationen gesehen habe ?
Zum RAM : "bringen" 3200 MHz einen spürbaren Leistungszuwachs? zumal wohl nicht jedes Board so einfach damit laufen soll..?
Die R9 Fury wird wohl auch noch gegen eine GTX 1080, evtl "Ti" getauscht da ich GPU-technisch von AMD einfach nur noch enttäuscht bin... Stichwort Stromverbrauch (vor allem).

Ah ja als Netzteil betreibe ich ein Corsair TX550M Series Modular Netzteil - 550 Watt da mein altes 500W Thermaltake "Hamburg" im Mai den Dienst quittiert hat...
Für Vorschläge jeder Art bin ich offen, vor allem was das Mainboard und RAM betrifft. Der Ryzen 1700X sollte schon so bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

Beim Board würde ich eher um die 100-120€ ausgeben, wenn du wirklich auch ein wenig übertakten willst. SOLL es denn mATX sein, oder würde auch ATX ins Gehäuse passen? Wenn ATX auch geht, dann zB das hier von ASRock oder dieses von Asus   , die haben auch beide zB 3x Anschluss für Gehäuselüfter, was auch bei OC dann die Option bietet, durch 3 "langsame", aber leise Lüfter für genug Luft zu sorgen UND die Lüfter je nach CPU-Temp noch langsamer drehen zu lassen. 

Beim RAM solltest du eher drauf achten, dass es "Dual Rank" ist, und weniger darauf, ob es nun 2666 oder 3000 Mhz hat. zB dieses hier von Crucial - 3000er gibt es auch, ist wiederum ein Stück teurer. Ryzen hat aber oft ein Problem mit Takt über 2666, und ein großer Unterschied ist es AFAIK nicht, ob du nun stabile 2666 oder 3000 oder 3200 hast.


----------



## Dragnir (4. Oktober 2017)

Öhm puh, mATX oder ATX... keine Ahnung  also Gehäuse ist ein Midi-Tower von daher sollte das wohl rein passen ? edit: mein jetziges ist ATX, von daher.
Das Board sollte halt z.B. diese Funktion haben den Ryzen "automatisch" zu übertakten, also voreinstellbar im BIOS eben, OC -Profil.
Beim RAM bin ich eben nicht sicher wieviel MHz am besten sind... Der Ryzen 1700X passt aber so?  1800/X ist mir zu teuer und der 1700/X lässt sich wohl problemlos in die Regionen übertakten, aslo nicht mehr als 4GHz sag ich mal ?
Der Arctic Freezer Kühler den ich bereits habe passt auf AM4 ?


----------



## Dragnir (4. Oktober 2017)

Zum Speicher habe ich gerade diesen interessanten Artikel gefunden: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-07/core-i-ryzen-ddr4-ram-benchmark/
Kurzfassung: AMDs Ryzen-CPU profitieren stark von *Dual-Rank*-Speicher und skalieren auch mit hohem Takt plus niedrigen Latenzen. Aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht ist günstiger DDR4-2400-DR die beste Wahl, für die letzten paar Prozent Geschwindigkeit muss es teurer DDR4-3200-SR-Speicher sein


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Zum Speicher habe ich gerade diesen interessanten Artikel gefunden: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-07/core-i-ryzen-ddr4-ram-benchmark/
> Kurzfassung: AMDs Ryzen-CPU profitieren stark von *Dual-Rank*-Speicher und skalieren auch mit hohem Takt plus niedrigen Latenzen. Aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht ist günstiger DDR4-2400-DR die beste Wahl, für die letzten paar Prozent Geschwindigkeit muss es teurer DDR4-3200-SR-Speicher sein


 ich würde den Mittelweg nehmen und meinen genannten 2666er nehmen. Der hat Dual Rank.

und beim Board bist du halt mit zB dem von ASRock meiner Meinung nach beim Menü zum Übertakten besser bedient und hast vermutlich auch mehr Optionen als bei einem Board für nur 80€. 

Welchen Freezer hast du denn genau? Auch den 33er? Der passt theoretisch, aber du brauchst ein AM4-Montagekit, was halt erst seit ein paar Monaten auch mit dabei ist.


----------



## Dragnir (4. Oktober 2017)

Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2   den. "für folgende Sockel geeignet:	754, 775, 939, 1366, 1156, 1155, 1150, 1151, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, AM4, FM1, FM2, FM2+"
Beim Mainboard liebäugele ich mit dem hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html
und als RAM https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html ? Soll definitiv Dual-Rank sein laut Liste.

Damit läge ich gesamt bei knapp 600.- Euro


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

Ok, das Board ist dann schon ein richtig gutes. Bei Kühler ist es so, dass du dann vermutlich bei Arctic nachfragen musst, ob die Dir das Montagematerial schicken können oder ob man es kaufen kann, denn wenn du den Kühler schon länger hast, war das passende Material sicher nicht schon dabei.


----------



## Dragnir (4. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ok, das Board ist dann schon ein richtig gutes. Bei Kühler ist es so, dass du dann vermutlich bei Arctic nachfragen musst, ob die Dir das Montagematerial schicken können oder ob man es kaufen kann, denn wenn du den Kühler schon länger hast, war das passende Material sicher nicht schon dabei.



ARCTIC-Kühler für AMD AM4 Ryzen™-Prozessoren
Der Release der neuen AMD Ryzen™-Prozessoren bringt natürlich die Frage mit sich, ob man seinen vorhandenen ARCTIC Kühler weiterhin nutzen kann.
Als enger Partner von AMD haben wir von ARCTIC auf diese Frage eine gute Nachricht, denn der Großteil unserer CPU-Kühler ist bereits ohne Anpassungen mit der neuen zukunftssicheren AMD AM4-Plattform kompatibel.
Wer auf den neuen AMD Sockel wechselt, muss nicht auf seine bewährten ARCTIC CPU-Kühler verzichten. Ohne jede Anpassung sind die komplette Alpine 64-Serie, die Freezer 13 in allen Ausführungen sowie der *Freezer Xtreme* mit der neuen AMD AM4 Plattform nutzbar.

Sehr schön


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

Dragnir schrieb:


> ARCTIC-Kühler für AMD AM4 Ryzen™-Prozessoren
> Der Release der neuen AMD Ryzen™-Prozessoren bringt natürlich die Frage mit sich, ob man seinen vorhandenen ARCTIC Kühler weiterhin nutzen kann.
> Als enger Partner von AMD haben wir von ARCTIC auf diese Frage eine gute Nachricht, denn der Großteil unserer CPU-Kühler ist bereits ohne Anpassungen mit der neuen zukunftssicheren AMD AM4-Plattform kompatibel.
> Wer auf den neuen AMD Sockel wechselt, muss nicht auf seine bewährten ARCTIC CPU-Kühler verzichten. Ohne jede Anpassung sind die komplette Alpine 64-Serie, die Freezer 13 in allen Ausführungen sowie der *Freezer Xtreme* mit der neuen AMD AM4 Plattform nutzbar.
> ...


 ah, das ist dann wohl ein sehr flexibles Montagekit. Dann ist ja alles ok.


----------

